# TCR Advanced 0



## 80z28s6 (Feb 10, 2005)

My build of a TCR Advanced 0.

Frame Size Small:1232g (frame stripped of every bolt on 1163g)
Giant full carbon fork: 336g
Headset: 56g
Spacers & top cap & bolt: 25g
EA 50 90mm stem: 151g
Giant Carbon seatpost: 225g
Fetish Cycle Carbon Handlebar 42cm: 270g
Front Der 7800 Braze on: 72g
Rear Der 7800: 180g
Seat Spec Alias 143: 381g
6500 Brake set: 355g
BB 7700: 173g
Cranks 7701 170mm: 610g
6600 chain uncut: 273g
6600 Shifters: 490g
Time RSX pedals: 260g
Xero XR1 wheels: 1536g (front: 655 rear: 881g)
7800 12-27 cogset: 176g
Total:17.48 lbs









































My next upgrade will be a complete Force groupset.


----------

